# Blue eyed Cichlid aka Arcocentrus sp. Cutteri



## Snowfyre (Nov 1, 2008)

The petstore that I work at got them in as C. Cutteri. I didn't know much of anything about them but already I'm in love. They have ALOT of personality. Yes they're not the prettiest cichlid. But there's something subtle about them that just catches one's attention. I'm hoping I was able to pick a pair. They were only inch and a half long when they came in. So pretty young. The bigger used to chase the smaller around. Now they started hanging around each other and doing shimmy dances to each other. so here's hoping for a pair. I feed them live black worms, and 6 other types of Crisp, pellet or flake food. Does anyone else have experience with them? So far they're very good tank mates in my community set-up. I am aware that they can become convict style bratty when breeding. I also have a red shouldered Severum. He's a complete pansy and hides usually. He eats well and has started coming out. especially for blackworms. Right now he's still a baby at 3 inches. The cichlids share a tank with 3 buenos aires tetras, 5 Beckfordi rasboras/tetras, 7 white whiteclouds, 3 fancy finned Corydoras aneas catfish, 2 kuhli loaches, 2 yo-yo loaches, 1 moth catfish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i hope you know all those little community fish are going to be dead soon... Cryptoheros cutteri are aggressive, and *** heard they are on par with convicts.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

How big is your tank? I had a pair of cutteri and a pair of Honduran red points in a 29 gallon tank and the cutteri killed the HRPs. The cutteri are now in a 6ft 125 gallon tank where they've claimed half of it. As long as the other fish have room to escape the cutteri won't really harm them.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Mine were easily worse than convicts :lol:


----------



## Snowfyre (Nov 1, 2008)

Working at a petstore has its perks. If they get too obnoxious, I can just take them back. I do like them alot so far. They have great personalities. I just wish I knew if they were a pair. They go from spending lots of time next to each other, to chasing each other, to shimmy dancing for each other and back to chasing again. The tank is only a 30. Yes I know the tank is way crowded. I have alot of filtration and so far the fish aren't showing any stress. I like a busy aquarium. All aggression lfrom the fish have been to the pellets or for each other. There are lots of hides via drift wood or caves made of petrified wood. I also have plants for them to duck and dive around. Finnage on the fish is still pristine and growing. In fact the only fish with frayed finnage is one of my white whiteclouds. Somehow after getting seven of them, five were boys. So they spend most of their time displaying and fighting.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Cutteri are great, but they can be mean. They will most likely leave non cichlids alone, well mostly. A pair will more likely have issues with a Severum.

My male Cutteri is mellow. My female can be bug nuts. When young and only 3 inches she took on an adult breeding pair of Convicts and ripped them to bits. Mine now share a 75 gallon with a pair of Thoricthys Blue Mixteco, swordtails, 4 corys and Bristlenose, they get on fine. She only hates Convicts.

In a 30, the severum is probably on borrowed time..


----------

